# has anybody heard this about lavender EO?



## JBot (Jun 2, 2015)

I like reading the skincare product reviews on Paula Begoun's website.  I've found a lot of really helpful information there, and I like her methods/approach, even if I don't always agree with her.  I was alarmed to read that lavender oil is a pro-oxident, considering that it's used so widely.

Here's where she talks about lavender EO: http://www.paulaschoice.com/cosmeti...ition/plant-extracts/lavender-extract-and-oil

I saw the following in a recent review, and I thought people who use lavender EO might be interested:

"Lavender Oil: In vitro research indicates that components of lavender, specifically linalool and linalyl acetate, can be cytotoxic, which means that topical application of as low a concentration as 0.25% causes cell death (Cell Proliferation, June 2004). This study was conducted on endothelial cells, which are cells that line blood pathways in the body and play a critical role in the inflammatory process of skin.

As linalool and linalyl acetate are both rapidly absorbed by skin and can be detected within blood cells in less than 20 minutes, endothelial cells are an ideal choice for such a test (Journal of the Society of Cosmetic Chemists, 1992). The results of this research also demonstrated that lavender has a damaging effect on fibroblasts, which are cells that produce collagen.

The fragrance constituents in lavender oil, linalool and linalyl acetate, oxidize when exposed to air, and a process that increases their potential to cause an allergic reaction (Contact Dermatitis, 2008).

If you're wondering why lavender oil doesn't appear to be problematic for you, it's because research has demonstrated that you don't always need to see it or feel it happening for your skin to suffer damage (Skin Pharmacology and Physiology, 2008)."

Here's where I read this, you have to scroll about a quarter of the way down the page to get to the lavender information: http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautyp...Cream-Argan-Stem-Cell-Chlorella-Growth-Factor

Yikes!  Anybody have any thoughts or other information on this?


----------



## maya (Jun 2, 2015)

I liked her for awhile, When she changed the trajectory of her blog/website/etc. I no longer uh, focused on what she says. There are a couple of people who I really have a lot of respect for, Jeanne Rose and Robert Tisserand are two.


----------



## JBot (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree that her material used to be better than it seems to be lately.  I was irked when I saw a review that claimed bar soap should be avoided because of the chemicals used to keep it in a solid state.  (What?!)  Using the online chat, I said that true soap doesn't require additives to be hard/solid and asked them to explain what they meant.  Instead of answering my question, they said that bar soap should be avoided because if its pH.

My opinion was diminished, but I still think that some of her research is valid.


----------



## Dana89 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have never read this woman's research. I see all the time on Amazon reviews for Lavender and so many people use it like an antiseptic. I am always reading stuff like " works great, I put it on a burn and it felt better instanty!" So if true then it isn't good for those people. 
People have been using in soap for years, hopefully it being in a wash off product has no harmful affects.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jun 2, 2015)

I liked her when she wrote her books about avoiding garbagey ingredients in commercial skin and cosmetic products, but when she became all about pushing her own products, I fell off the train.

A friend of mine cut her hand rather badly, but reported that she knew her sister was in WalMart, so she texted her sister and told her to buy SuperGlue and lavender EO. She doused the cut with the EO and then glued it up.

Gulp!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a _potential_ irritant to _some_ people.  That does not mean that lavender oil is bad for everyone.  That's like saying you should never use tree nuts or peanuts in *any* product because they are known allergens.  Well, you know something?  I am not allergic to either one of those and I like my peanut butter sandwiches and almond milk.  However, do not come near me with a lily, an orchid or a paper white.  Although I love looking at them, they are instant migraines for me.  

People are worried about things that come in contact with the skin and they pay zero attention to odors.  There are so many things that trigger a migraine for me that I just take it in stride and say oh well, another day in my life.  I was on an elevator and just as the doors were closing a cloud of perfume attached to a woman entered.  I gagged and was stuck on the elevator with stinky.  By the time we got upstairs, I had a raging migraine and my eyes were watering. 

But you know what, I don't remember too many conversations about making fragrance free stuff for all of those allergy sufferers and people with chemical sensitivities.  It's always about the possibility of one out of 500 getting a rash because of an essential oil, a fragrance oil, a colorant or some other additive.  However, you would be surprised at the number of fragrance and chemical sensitive people out there.  I was; until my doctor reassured me I was not the only freak in that show. Then I started meeting them.  It's kind of the white car phenomenon.  You never notice how many white cars are in the parking lots until you buy a white car.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 3, 2015)

Robert Tisserand debunked her claims several years ago.

http://roberttisserand.com/2011/08/lavender-oil-skin-savior-or-skin-irritant/
http://roberttisserand.com/2011/12/lavender-oil-and-negative-innuendo/


----------



## Jstar (Jun 3, 2015)

One paragraph jumped out at me:

*"“Lavender leaves contain camphor, which is known as a skin irritant.”"

I had to smh at that..as I have for YEARS used a widely known product on my skin and lips..its called 'Medicated Blistex' It contains camphor, and it heals all kinds of nasties..even pimples before they really break out..{you know when one is about to spring out because it starts hurting before you see it..} I just rub a dab of Blistex on it and rub it in really well and that nasty sucker never goes any further.
*


----------



## Susie (Jun 3, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> I liked her when she wrote her books about avoiding garbagey ingredients in commercial skin and cosmetic products, but when she became all about pushing her own products, I fell off the train.
> 
> A friend of mine cut her hand rather badly, but reported that she knew her sister was in WalMart, so she texted her sister and told her to buy SuperGlue and lavender EO. She doused the cut with the EO and then glued it up.
> 
> Gulp!



I would not recommend anyone use EO in an open wound, but SuperGlue was originally developed(and still widely used today) to close surgical wounds without leaving scars.


----------



## lsg (Jun 3, 2015)

Deanna, You go girl!


----------

